# Forum Indexing



## PDX_Doug

If you're like me, sometimes finding a specific thread in the fairly broad categories we have around here can be a little cumbersome. As a means of speeding up your searches, and keeping things a little more organized, we are trying something new...

The _Members Hobbies and other Interests_ forum now includes a number of interest specific sub-forums. For popular topics that tend to get a lot of interest - such as Photography or Geocaching - there are now specific places to post and find those interests. If you go to the _Members Hobbies and other Interests_ forum, you will now see a new link _Specific Hobbies_ at the top of the page. Click that, and you will be taken to the listing of popular hobbies. You can, of course, still post other hobbies and interests in the main part of the Hobbies forum as well.

Please give this new layout a look see, and let me know what you think. We can add additional interests to the list, and as time goes by, if the experiment works out, we will look at expanding the idea into some of the other forums as well. Please feel free to forward me suggestions for additional categories, etc.

At the moment, there are still many posts suitable for the specific hobbies categories in the main section of the forum. I will be moving them into the specific forums as I can, but it's a little tedious, so bear with me.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

Great idea Doug!
This will make it much easier to find a particular subject rather than having to do such a broad search.
Thanks for taking the time to make any improvements to our forum, very much appreciated


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

hmmmm...can Outback sighting be a hobby sub forum?







yeah, I'll keep bugging you about a spot just for Outback sightings, someone has to be your pain!


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> hmmmm...can Outback sighting be a hobby sub forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'll keep bugging you about a spot just for Outback sightings, someone has to be your pain!


lol! I just pm'd Doug with the same suggestion


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> hmmmm...can Outback sighting be a hobby sub forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'll keep bugging you about a spot just for Outback sightings, someone has to be your pain!


lol! I just pm'd Doug with the same suggestion








[/quote]
great minds think alike! I almost gave up bugging him for it but this kinda renewed it! Doug, you have officially been BUGGED!


----------



## Sayonara

Great idea Doug!! Ill check it out...


----------



## GlenninTexas

skippershe said:


> hmmmm...can Outback sighting be a hobby sub forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'll keep bugging you about a spot just for Outback sightings, someone has to be your pain!


lol! I just pm'd Doug with the same suggestion








[/quote]

A couple of years ago Outback sightings were pretty rare, but with the number of new owners lately, its not uncommon at all to see an Outback. Just look at the new Owners who have joined Outbackers.com.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## RizFam

I like this idea, much more organized.







I third the Outback Siting Section. I hear what Glenn is saying, however it is still extremely exciting when ever we see another Outback on the road. Just my 2 cents.

Tami


----------



## Y-Guy

Good job Doug!!! Much cleaner and easier to find things.

One other thought, rename General Discussion to General RV Discussion to make it clear its for RV related topics.


----------



## Sayonara

Doug,
How about a Home DIY section?? I have a few questions and pictures id like to post and have noticed some others in the off topic section.
Just a thoguht.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Looks good Doug....nice work!


----------

